# I thought I would share the exact story behind the "Yellow Ribbon"



## tourwife (23 Nov 2005)

I was having a conversation with my mom about the yellow ribbon and it had come up about how it came about that it was now used to show support to soldiers.  I have yet to find out how "Support Our Soldiers" came from it, but I did some research tonight, and this is how the yellow ribbon came about

.....based on an actual incident that occurred aboard a southern bus bound for Miami. One of the passengers explained to the driver that he was just out of prison, having served three years for passing bad checks. In a letter to his wife, he had written that she didn't have to wait for him; but, if she was still interested, she could let him know by tying a yellow ribbon around the only oak tree in the city square. As the bus rolled down U.S. 17, nearing the man's hometown of White Oak, Georgia, the driver was asked to slow down so that all could see whether the ribbon was in place. To the man's tearful relief, it was. 

This was taken from http://www.superseventies.com/1973_1singles.html

Here's the lyrics that came about from the story, written by Tony Orlando and Dawn

I'm comin' home, I've done my time 
Now I've got to know what is and isn't mine 
If you received my letter telling you I'd soon be free 
Then you'll know just what to do 
If you still want me 
If you still want me 

Whoa, tie a yellow ribbon 'round the old oak tree 
It's been three long years 
Do ya still want me (still want me) 
If I don't see a ribbon 'round the old oak tree 
I'll stay on the bus 
Forget about us 
Put the blame on me 
If I don't see a yellow ribbon 'round the old oak tree 

Bus driver, please look for me 
'cause I couldn't bear to see what I might see 
I'm really still in prison 
And my love, she holds the key 
A simple yellow ribbon's what I need to set me free 
I wrote and told her please 

Whoa, tie a yellow ribbon 'round the old oak tree 
It's been three long years 
Do ya still want me (still want me) 
If I don't see a ribbon 'round the old oak tree 
I'll stay on the bus 
Forget about us 
Put the blame on me 
If I don't see a yellow ribbon 'round the old oak tree 

Now the whole damned bus is cheerin' 
And I can't believe I see 
A hundred yellow ribbons 'round the old oak tree 

I'm comin' home, mmm, mmm 

(Tie a ribbon 'round the old oak tree) 
(Tie a ribbon 'round the old oak tree) 
(Tie a ribbon 'round the old oak tree) 

(Tie a ribbon 'round the old oak tree) 
(Tie a ribbon 'round the old oak tree) 
(Tie a ribbon 'round the old oak tree)


----------



## GrimRX (26 Nov 2005)

tourwife said:
			
		

> I was having a conversation with my mom about the yellow ribbon and it had come up about how it came about that it was now used to show support to soldiers.  I have yet to find out how "Support Our Soldiers" came from it, but I did some research tonight, and this is how the yellow ribbon came about
> 
> .....based on an actual incident that occurred aboard a southern bus bound for Miami. One of the passengers explained to the driver that he was just out of prison, having served three years for passing bad checks. In a letter to his wife, he had written that she didn't have to wait for him; but, if she was still interested, she could let him know by tying a yellow ribbon around the only oak tree in the city square. As the bus rolled down U.S. 17, nearing the man's hometown of White Oak, Georgia, the driver was asked to slow down so that all could see whether the ribbon was in place. To the man's tearful relief, it was.
> 
> ...



It could simply be that the song makes it possible to transfer the prison thing to an Army theme.  After all, there are quite a few things in the song that can seem to have more than one meaning.


----------



## Armymedic (26 Nov 2005)

If you have never been on tour in places like Bosnia and Kabul, then the idea of 6 months of medium security confinement wouldn't really connect with you....


----------



## SprCForr (26 Nov 2005)

Does this story pre-date the movie "She Wore a Yellow Ribbon" (1949)? Or "Around her neck she wore a Yellow Ribbon" that was adapted into a suitable marching song that I know was sung around CFB Chilliwack (and probably lots of other places) in the '70s? 

Around her neck
She wore a yellow ribbon,
She wore it in the springtime
And in the month of May.
And if you asked her
Why the heck she wore it,
"I wore for my Sapper
Who is far, far away". 
Refrain:
Far away!
Far away!
She wore it for her lover far away.
Around her neck she wore a yellow ribbon.
She wore it for her Sapper who was far, far away...

Anyway, both of these link soldiers and yellow ribbons.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Nov 2005)

Not a big deal, but it was originally for "her Soldier" not "Sapper". I learned the song in the early 60's, and I'm sure it predates that by some time. I don't think TO and Dawn were the inspiration for our yellow ribbon.


----------



## SprCForr (26 Nov 2005)

I agree about TO and Dawn. So, we've got "Around" to the 60's, can anyone put it earlier? I knew that the original was "Soldier", and that ours one version of many. I've heard the Gunner, Trooper, Signaller versions as well. Some of those lyrics were brilliant!

Now I'm curious as to how many variants exist in the CF alone. Did the Navy/AF have a version as well?Methinks this could be the makings of another list!  ;D


----------



## Acorn (27 Nov 2005)

"She Wore a Yellow Ribbon" is a 1949 John Wayne movie about the US Civil War, with a theme song suitable, and apparently based on an old "army marching song." I think it goes back at least that far. My folks had it on an old Mich Miller (and his orchestra0 record from the 50s or 60s. Like many marching songs it had variations involving things other than ribbons and fathers' shotguns.

IIRC the recent incarnation goes back to the US hostanges in Iran in '79-'80.

Acorn


----------



## Strike (27 Nov 2005)

All you ever wanted to know about the yellow ribbon:

http://urbanlegends.about.com/cs/historical/a/yellowribbon.htm


----------



## SprCForr (27 Nov 2005)

So to sum up, the connection between the yellow ribbon and soldiers being away has been around for quite a while (the song/ballad), but no-one physically tied ribbon around tree's until the 80's. Go figure. 

Learned something new today.


----------



## darmil (27 Nov 2005)

Where can you get the yellow ribbon (support our troops)?


----------



## meg (27 Nov 2005)

"Where can you get the yellow ribbon?"  (MikeH)

Any yellow ribbon will do.  Mom used to make wreaths with yellow ribbon all the time when I was a kid.  There may be some fundraiser floating around out there that actually sells pre-cut pieces of ribbon with a straight pin (I don't know), but the easiest thing to do is just go to Wal-Mart and buy a spool.  I think the tradition is pretty much that you supply yourself with the ribbon when a loved one is deployed.


----------



## Elisha (27 Nov 2005)

Or if you want them already made, I got them from the MFRC, they sell the car magnets, the pins, the 'ribbon' ones...


Elisha


----------



## darmil (28 Nov 2005)

Thx,I'm looking for the car magnets.


----------



## TCBF (28 Nov 2005)

We could do our country a lot more good by binning the yellow trinkets and supporting our troops through intelligent voting.

Tom


----------



## tourwife (2 Dec 2005)

Although I do my best to vote at each election, I don't think there's an intelligent vote either way. Seems to me politicians will do their very best to screw the country either way.


----------



## *star (27 Dec 2005)

MikeH said:
			
		

> Where can you get the yellow ribbon (support our troops)?



You can the yellow ribbon car magnet at your local CANEX


----------



## The Gues-|- (20 Mar 2006)

Are there any other places or sources that sell these yellow ribbons?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Siggywife (21 Mar 2006)

Most Canex stores sell them.. now they seem to have the digital cam ones as well...  Really works great on a green car as my DH found out..LOL.. ;D

Siggy


----------



## The Gues-|- (21 Mar 2006)

Aside from CANEX, are they sold anywhere else?


----------



## CdnArtyWife (21 Mar 2006)

Although it is great that the Canex sells them, and in a round about way through Canex profits going to SISIP, then trickling down through PSP you are supporting the troops in a literal sense. However, the car magnets that the MFRCs sell have a much more direct line of support for the troops.

Our MFRC here in Gagetown started the magnet campaign and supplies most MFRCs nationally by sending them CMTT to the other centers, the are sold by the Deployment Support (Family Separation and Reunion) Coordinators as part of a fundraiser for their program area. All the profits (approx 50% of the $5 cost per unit) are put directly into their program area, used to help provide programs such as Deployment Pamper Me nights, Coffee get togethers, Deployment family activities and activities for children experiencing a deployed parent. These magnets support the "heroes behind the heroes" and help with the mental health and well being of those left at home while their family member is away on deployment. So when a person buys a magnet from the MFRC you are not only stating publicly that you support the troops, you are actually doing so, by supporting their families.

Gagetown also sells a red and white bracelet with Support Our Troops   Soutenons nos troupes   imbedded into them for $3, and again the profits go to the Deployment Support Programs.


----------



## GO!!! (3 Apr 2006)

CdnArtyWife said:
			
		

> Although it is great that the Canex sells them, and in a round about way through Canex profits going to SISIP, then trickling down through PSP you are supporting the troops in a literal sense. However, the car magnets that the MFRCs sell have a much more direct line of support for the troops.


CANEX profits do not go to SISIP, they never have and never will. SISIP is the military life insurance plan, CANEX is a retailer from which the profits go to organisations like the respective base funds and thus local MFRCs. Your presentation of the MFRC as some sort of self sustaining organisation is rather foolish - especially as a great portion of your revenue comes from the CANEX stores. I would not be so eager to bite the hand that feeds you, especially given the fact that your position is stated below your avatar, and this site is frequently visited by CANEX, NPF and PSP employees of all levels.



> Our MFRC here in Gagetown started the magnet campaign and supplies most MFRCs nationally by sending them CMTT to the other centers, the are sold by the Deployment Support (Family Separation and Reunion) Coordinators as part of a fundraiser for their program area. All the profits (approx 50% of the $5 cost per unit) are put directly into their program area, used to help provide programs such as Deployment Pamper Me nights, Coffee get togethers, Deployment family activities and activities for children experiencing a deployed parent. These magnets support the "heroes behind the heroes" and help with the mental health and well being of those left at home while their family member is away on deployment. So when a person buys a magnet from the MFRC you are not only stating publicly that you support the troops, you are actually doing so, by supporting their families.



Wrong again.

Magnets are supplied from a number of sources, for example, Edmonton recieves them from the Fort Saskatchewan Chamber of Commerce - for free - so 100% of the profits are re - invested into MFRC coffers.

In short, CdnArtyWife, I find your assertations here to be incorrect, misleading, and lacking in truth and accuracy. Your denigration of CANEX is most disturbing as CANEX is the #1 contributor to NPF, PSP and the MFRCs. Again, why would you bite the hand that feeds you? 

If you want to see exactly how much CANEX contributed to your base, look here; http://www.canex.ca/en/canex/contributions_e.asp

While everyone on this forum is invited to share information and opinions, yours should be identified as your own, personal, biased opinion, and not the fact you present it as.

GO!!!


----------



## FirstCavSpec4 (20 May 2006)

Hi all just thought I'd take a sec and post back on the original topic:

Origins of the Yellow ribbon relating to Soldiers.

The yellow ribbon itself is first linked to soldiers in the 1940's version of the song song "She Wore a Yellow Ribbon"  - made famous in 1949 by the John Wayne movie of the same name - attributed to Russ Miller and his Orchestra who performed the song for the movie. 

There are many earlier versions referencing "lover" instead of soldier, the earliest copyright record of which is a composition by George A. Norton in 1917. Norton gave as his title "Round Her Neck She Wears a Yeller Ribbon (For her Lover Who Is Fur, Fur Away)." 

Ancestors of the song exist in traditional British folk music dating back over four hundred years to 1578 and a song titled "All Round My Cap" in which the chorus runs:
All round my hat, I wears a green willow,
All round my hat, for a twelvemonth and a day;
If anyone should ask, the reason why I wears it,
Tell them that my true love is far, far away.

In William Shakespeare's "Othello", Act IV, scene 3, Desdemona refers to a song of "willow" sung by a maid whose love had forsaken her.  

Over that four hundred years the song evolved from a token of green willow for a lover, to a yellow ribbon as a token for a beloved soldier. 

The "Tree" connection evolves on a seperate tangent. The symbol of a ribbon on a tree shows up for the first time in the late 1950's and takes a firm hold on the American Psyche in the 1970's, not as a symbol for returning soldiers, but as a sign of redemption and acceptance of a returning convict.  

The popular song "Tie a Yellow Ribbon" referenced in the intial post on this topic was about a convict returning home after three years in prison. The song  which topped the Billboar Top 40 charts in 1973 was based on one of many stories all referencing a returning convict circulating in the 1960's. 

The earliest documented version of the ribbon-on-a-tree story, was printed in a book on prison reform called "Star Wormwood" by Pennsylvania judge Curtis Bok. In this version the convict was returning home via train from five years in prison and asked his family in a letter to tie a white ribbon in the apple tree near the railroad tracks at the bottom of their garden. In the end afraid to look for himself,  his companion tells him "There it is," he cried. "It's all right! The whole tree is white with ribbons." Bok credits the story to Kenyon J. Scudder, first superintendent of Chino penitentiary.

in 1971 a version of the story was published moving the story from a train to a bus and substituting a yellow ribbon on an oak tree for the white ribbons on the apple tree. In 1972, the story was adapted into a televsion movie starring James Earl Jones. Also in 1972,  Irwin Levine and L. Russell Brown published the song "Tie a Yellow Ribbon".

In January 1975, Gail Magruder, wife of Jeb Stuart Magruder (a central figure int he Nixon Presidency scandal known as "Watergate") decorated her front porch with yellow ribbons to welcome her husband home from jail. The story was widely covered in print and television media.

The evolution of tying a yellow ribbon on a tree for a returning convict picks up momentum in 1979, when students sieze the US Embassy in Tehran, and when Penelope Laingen, wife of the U.S. Chargé d'Affaires in Tehran is being interviewed by CBS news and shown standing next to a yellow ribbon tied around a tree in her front yard to welcome her husband home. 

In later interviews, Mrs Laingen is quoted: "It just came to me," she said, "to give people something to do, rather than throw dog food at Iranians. I said, 'Why don't they tie a yellow ribbon around an old oak tree.' That's how it started." 

From there the Yellow ribbon campaign was launched. The hostage families met and formed an association: the Family Liaison Action Group (FLAG). FLAG worked with numerous activist groups to circulate yellow ribbons - from college students and union workers to TV weather forcasters. Their goal was simple - create a positive symbol to rally support for the hostages.

Over the next ten years Yellow ribbons became a universal symbol for the hope of safe return to family and loved ones. 

In 1991 when US Troops deployed the Persion Gulf, Yellow ribbons were there to let them know their families would stand vigil for their safe return, and have been worn or displayed for the families and victims of national tragedies and Military deployments ever since... 

Loyalty and Courage
Timothy Jahn
Fomerly of B CO 2/5 Cav 1 CavDiv USAR


----------



## shaunswife (24 May 2006)

i was told this story about the yellow ribbon and its origianl meaning about 2 months ago

ang


----------

